# Bump that turned into open wound... on nose?



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Woke up this morning and noticed that the top of Harley's nose (bout 3 inches up his snout) looked a little swollen. I chalked it up to a mosquito bite and didn't pay it much heed. Came back from my afternoon jog and found his bump has turned into a hairless open sore. Now, I am rather certain that given the look / circumstances and overall appearance this is a hotspot... but the location doesn't make sense. 

Can dogs get seeping hotspots on relatively hairless area's where water isn't / can't be trapped?


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Maybe a spider bite? Is he showing any other signs of stress or sickness? Lethargic? How are his gums and capillary refill? Any problems breathing (think snake too). I would keep a close eye on him...


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Keep it clean. Whitch Hazel, Listerine(original amber colored). I would then leave it open to air and watch it to notice any changes. Not well educated on hot spots, so I don't really know. However, it very well could be a bug bite.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Just a side note for y'all. We do not have any poisonous spiders or snakes in this area... and I really don't like the look of it so he's got an apt. at 3:15 with his vet. The location of it isn't "normal" for a hotspot.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad youre headed in...that is a strange place for a hotspot and that it came on suddenly is odd...
Has he been spending time rooting under a fence or shed?
Or poking his nose through chain link?


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

No to all the above Liberty. I'll keep you guys posted... he seems to be getting another bump near that one. I am rather mystified.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

So Harley was officially given an anti-inflammatory / bacterial ointment for the now quarter sized spot on his snout. The vet thinks it is a topical nasal infection and has pretty much ruled out a hotspot, allergic reaction or animal attack. Harley weighed in at 79.9 pounds... so yeah, he's back on a diet as of right now. I treated him to some beef jerky first though... he deserved it for being such a doll at the office. He will be returning to the vet by Thurs. / Fri. if this doesn't show signs of clearing up OR if it gets any worse/bigger.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, one just never knows with animals...please let us know how he is doing and will send good vibes your way that he gets better soon. Here we have foxtails (seeds from the grasses) so was thinking about that too after I posted. I hope he is better soon....Kimberly


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hope all goes well and that the vet is right


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Please keep us posted. 

Holding Harley and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

poor pumpkin....hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Poor Harley.. Hope the ointment does him some good.. Maybe it was an itchy bump and he pawed at it while u were out jogging? Hoping for a good update! 

Btw, hi! Its been a while


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

SO..... Harley's open sore is behaving exactly like a hotspot. It is now slowing down with the seeping but is crusting over and looking nasty. He's also getting more bumps on his schnozz... but none of them are opening up. He looks like he went a few rounds with Tyson.

I'm giving him two more days... if this keeps up he's going back.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems to have spread to his ears on the very tips as well... not quite certain what the fudge is going on at this point. Definitely not bug bites and I am now getting rather concerned. Probably taking him in again tomorrow.


----------



## kdel (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe a skin infection? Maybe he needs oral antibiotics. Can the vet do a skin scraping to see exactly what he's dealing with?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping they get to the root of Harley's mysterious infection :no: and can treat it for him...poor guy...:wavey:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

sorry, let us know what vet says. skin infections can spread.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

What does ringworm on a dog look like?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would be concerned it may be a staph infection. I would ask for a skin scraping too.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just saw this...have you phoned the vet to tell them it's spreading? Maybe they can see him sooner.

I just googled ringworm on dogs nose, they give quite a lot of images.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Well... leave it to Harley to get some sort of skin infection that has literally baffled me. What started out as a single bo-bo has turned into a snooter and ears full of em'. The vet has ruled out ringworm, cancers, hotspots and is now leaning toward a staph or strep skin infection. He doesn't seem overly concerned and thinks it is simply what it appears to be... a skin infection. I even had him check his mouth thinking maybe an abcessed tooth had ruptured through... I was actually somewhat relieved when I saw his ears were getting marks...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Staph freaks me out a bit since it's so contagious. Wash your hands!!!!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure if staph from dogs transfers to humans... that's very scary since MSRA staph is a very, very, very serious infection. Very high mortality rates and our hospital seems to have an issue with it quite often. If a person at a hospital could give my dog medically resistant staph... don't think I'd ever consider therapy work.

On a side note... Harley is now on more antibiotics than I've ever been in my whole life. He had an antibiotic shot and is now taking gigantic horsepills. His nose is clearing up rather well... However, Miri is in deep deep doo-doo with dad. She won't leave Harley's cone on his head and keeps on grabbing an edge while he pulls the other way.... She is also licking the crap out of his scabs and taking off the antibiotic ointment I put on.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like Miri needs a cone too  cone head wrestle!!


----------

